# The Big Push for Midwives



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

OK, so the link is dead, but this is what it should be: www.TheBigPushforMidwives.org

This campaign seeks to allow Certified Nurse Midwives (CPM's) to attain licensure in all 50 states and D.C. It has formed largely in response to the American Medical Association's "Scope of Practice" campaign, which is attempting (among other things) to bar families from attaining legal midwifery care.

Advocates for licensure are trying to organize rallies at 19 different state capitols on JANUARY 24. WE NEED A SHOWING!

If you are interested in hosting or attending a rally, please contact your state's midwife advocacy group or PM me.

To know if you live in one of the states, here are the ones with legislation being introduced in 2008: AL, ID, IL, IN, IA, ME, MO, NE, NC, PA, SD, and WY.

The following states have licensure legislation in the planning phases: GA, KY, NV, ND, OH, and WV.

I'm not sure which category Delaware falls in because it's too tiny to read on my color-coded map







But I know that it's somehow involved.

It goes without saying that I will be attending a rally. Does anybody have an idea for a sign message?


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't live in one of the states, but I'd go to a rally in Chicago. Will there be one there?


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

It's happening in state capitols, so probably in Springfield. Hopefully that's not too long of a road trip for you! These people should know the hows and whens and wheres: http://home.earthlink.net/~birthnews/id5.html


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

Unfortunately, I'm in WI, so Springfield is too far.


----------



## Guava (May 12, 2007)

I was searching for an event in MO and found this one for Chicago:

http://midwiferytoday.livejournal.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2005)

Here's the full information about the Chicago Big Push event on Thursday. We expect a good media presence, so please do come and show your support for midwives!

Katie Prown
Legislative Chair, Wisconsin Guild of Midwives
Campaign Manager, The Big Push for Midwives 2008

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE: Friday, January 18, 2008
MEDIA ALERT: National "Big Push for Midwives Campaign" to Launch

20 states already signed up for nationally coordinated advocacy campaign for regulation and licensure of Certified Professional Midwives (CPMs)

WHAT: The Big Push for Midwives Campaign will launch next week in Chicago on "PushDay" to advocate for regulation and licensure of Certified Professional Midwives (CPMs) in all 50 states and the District of Columbia. The Big Push Campaign is also pushing back against the attempts by the American Medical Association to deny American families access to legal midwifery care.

Following the PushDay news conference about the national campaign launch, there will be several activities, including a book signing by author and journalist Jennifer Block for her book "Pushed," a film screening of the Ricki Lake and Abby Epstein documentary, "The Business of Being Born," and a viewing of The Safe Motherhood Quilt Project created by midwife pioneer Ina May Gaskin.

WHY: Currently, Certified Nurse-Midwives (CNMs), who work predominantly in hospital settings, are licensed and legal in all 50 states. Certified Professional Midwives (CPMs), who specialize in out-of-hospital delivery, are licensed and legal in fewer than half of our states.

Certified Professional Midwives:

* Are specifically trained to provide out-of-hospital maternity care for healthy women experiencing normal pregnancies.

* Offer a family-centered model of care, which is associated with reducing the incidence of c-section, birth injury and trauma, as well as significantly reducing the cost of maternity care.

* Play a vital role in reducing the two most preventable risk factors for infant mortality: low-birth weight and premature birth: babies born too small or too soon.

* Serve a disproportionate percentage of underserved populations, including low-income, rural, inner-city, immigrant, and uninsured families, as well as those Americans who choose out-of-hospital birth for deeply held cultural and philosophical reasons.

WHEN: Thursday, JANUARY 24

* 1 p.m. - "PushDay" News Conference
* 1:30 p.m. - "Pushed" book signing by author and journalist Jennifer Block (copies available for purchase)
Viewing of The Safe Motherhood Quilt Project by Ina May Gaskin
* 2:30 p.m. - Film screening of documentary "The Business of Being Born." Tickets $15 at the door, first come, first served

WHERE: Courtyard by Marriott, 30 East Hubbard Street, Chicago. Parking garage located one block away at Kinsley and State Streets. Babies, toddlers and children welcome!

In addition, multiple states will have PushRallies and PushParties to kickoff the Big Push Campaign such as Alabama, Idaho, Indiana, Missouri, North Carolina, Pennsylvania and South Dakota.

WHO: The Big Push for Midwives Campaign is the first initiative of the National Birth Policy Coalition (NBPC), which was established in 2007 and is focused on increasing access to the Midwives Model of Care in all settings, as well as supporting legislative initiatives that promote the autonomous practice of Certified Professional Midwives and Certified Nurse-Midwives. So far, the NBPC has been endorsed by more than 20 organizations, including national and state midwifery organizations, as well as state consumer organizations.

CONTACT: Media inquiries about the news conference, book signing, film event or participating states PushEvents should be directed to Steff Hedenkamp (816) 506-4630, [email protected]

#####


----------



## diamond lil (Oct 6, 2003)

I really, really wish I could go to this, but I have a huge proposal due for work that day.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

FYI-The link is working now: http://www.thebigpushformidwives.org/

Did anybody go? We braved REALLY cold weather, but it was worth it. And the turn-out was awesome!


----------



## jengi33 (Jan 7, 2002)

Yes!! My children and I attended the rally in Pierre, SD!!! It was great and a good encouragement to me that we may actually get this bill passed through legislature this year!! SD NEEDS MIDWIVES!


----------



## Mommy2anangel (Dec 17, 2007)

deleted post


----------



## ColetteInIllinois (Feb 14, 2007)

We did not have a separate push day event because the Illinois General Assembly is not back in session until mid February, and we are in the middle of a round of previously scheduled fund raisers and legislative meetings.

I did attend the Chicago event and had a great time!

The Chicago Tribune article had a couple errors, one of which was corrected (they said there are 4,000 home births every year nation wide when it's actually 40,000). We're grateful for coverage of the issue, though, and the article appeared on the front page of the Metro section!

You can visit http://home.earthlink.net/~birthnews/id42.html for our Feb. 13 lobby day info. Be sure to check back often as we'll post the details of our meeting place soon....

THANKS!


----------

